# Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???



## bussi67 (26. Nov. 2008)

Hallo zusammen    

Nachdem ich mich aus u.a. zeitlichlichen Gründen letzte Zeit wenig zu wort gemeldet habe ,  

habe aber immer fleißig mitgelesen , 

hätte ich mal wieder eine Frage an euch .

Bin letztens beim stöbern im I-Net auf diese Seite gestoßen .


http://www.so-wird-ihr-koiteich-klar.de/?gclid=CLWhqtvjhZcCFRpnQgodMXs6_A

Kann mir von euch vieleicht jemand sagen worum es sich hierbei handelt ?
Ob's auch klappt ?
Oder ist es wieder nur so eine Geldmacherrei ? 


Up's sind ja drei Fragen  

Hoffe aber ich bekomme dennoch ein paar Antworten !! :beeten :beeten







.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Man müsste den Inhalt des Buches kennen um etwas darüber sagen zu können.

Was mir persönlich an der Webseite überhaupt nicht gefällt:
- Kaufen sie jetzt, sonst 10€ teurer
- Wenn sie jetzt kaufen gibt es noch bla bla bla
- Die Kundenberichte

Ich sage ohne es zu kennen

Finger weg


----------



## Eugen (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Hallo Dirk,

vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, hatten wir das schon mal.
Ich find nur nicht den Fred. 

Edit : Doch fündig geworden  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19435


----------



## bussi67 (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*



			
				Koi-Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Finger weg



Hallo Uwe 


Eigentlich genau das was ich mir auch schon gedacht habe , wieder nur "Geldmacherei".





.


----------



## bussi67 (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, hatten wir das schon mal.
> Ich find nur nicht den Fred.




Hallo ,

 und Danke Eugen  !!

Hab wohl doch nicht genug mitgelesen   



.


----------



## gluefix (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Hi, also mein Koiteich ist auch so klar geworden. Wenn du hier etwas im Forum zum Thema Wasserbiologie, Filterung und Pflanzen stöberst findest du klasse tipps  die auch erprobt sind ! Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mit diesem Buch das Rad neu erfunden wird. Gruß Benni


----------



## nielsbartels (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Hallo,
hätte Jemand Interesse am E-Book?
Wir könnten es als Interessengemeinschaft kaufen. Wenn 17 Leute zusammen kommen kostet es für Jeden nur 1,- Euro. 
Bitte PN an mich, wenn sich noch 16 Leute finden ....
LG Niels


----------



## karsten. (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

wohin soll ich meinen  Euro überweisen 


ach ne ,

 ich hab´s mir überlegt 
hier sitzt ein Bettler vor der Tür !


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

ich schließ mich Karsten an.


----------



## karsten. (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Na wer wohnt denn nun am meisten dran an ?

19348 Wüsten- Buchholz

man könnte sich das mal aus der Nähe anschaun


gebt doch mal den Namen und E-book und Koi bei Tante google ein 

beim Partnerforum von Lothar Gehlhaar wird er am schönsten :evil gefedert 

für meinen Tip : 
_baut ordentliche Teiche ,
einen ordentlichen Filter 
und riesengroße Pflanzenzonen _


will doch auch Keiner bezahlen 

der 



seinen 




Teich 





schon 




verkackt hat


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Für 1 Euro krieg ich doch ne lecker Kugel Eis - das deucht mir irgendwie verlockender


----------



## selle (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

hatte mir letztes jahr das ebook gekauft!hab es bereut :evil! der autor schwört auf einen mit starkstrom betriebene sandfilteranlage das gefilterte wasser wird über einen langen pflanzen filter wieder im teich geleitet bla bla bla bla fertig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Ein Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter schafft das auch, ganz ohne Anleitung


----------



## maritim (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ein Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter schafft das auch, ganz ohne Anleitung



und sollte der biologische teil der hinter dem vliesfilter kommt nicht stimmen, dann hat man klares wasser und die fische sonnen sich mit dem bauch nach oben.
der vliesverbrauch steigt ohne ende, weil die fadenalgen und schwebealgen schneller produzieren, wie der vliesfilter sie rausziehen kann.
hier ist es ratsam, das eine grooooooooooße zusätzliche mülltonne für das vlies bestellt wird.

bei dem  trommelfilter  braucht man sich wegen den wasserwerten keine gedanken machen, weil er ständig am spülen ist, wenn er mit arbeit nicht nachkommt.
alle zwei tage dürfte das teichwasser  komplet gewechselt sein.
vorteil ist, das keine zusätzliche mülltonne wie beim vliesfilter benötigt wird.
nachteil ist, das der direktor von den wasserwerken bei so guten kunden die rechnung noch persönlich vorbeibringt.
natürlich bringt der direktor vom vlieshersteller, bei guten kunden die rechnung auch persönlich vorbei. 

und was sagt uns das?
egal was gemacht wird.....es müssen alle komponenten stimmen, das es ein sorgenfreies leben mit dem teich wird.

hmmm..... vielleicht doch eine art anleitung.


----------



## drwr (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Hallo ,

ihr braucht es nicht kaufen; ich bin schon darauf reingefallen. Er propagiert einen Sandfilter.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## nielsbartels (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

@ Karsten
Deine Tips bringens aber auch nicht.
Mein Betoneich ca 60qm3 hat 50% Pflanzenzone, Oase Screenmatic 36 u 12000 L Pumpe. Wenig Fische. 2,2 Meter tief. Dauerhaft Sonne. (Siehe mein Fotoalbum)
Ich habe dauerhaft grünes Wasser, max 30cm Sichttiefe. (Wasserwerte habe ich testen lassen, liegen im normalen Bereich)
Ich habe schon alles erdenkliche probiert. Es hilft nichts. 
Bei meinen Eltern, ca 15 Jahre lang schmutziges Wasser, habe ich einen 30% großen Kies Pflanzen filter angebaut, von einem Tag auf den Anderen glasklares Wasser. Wir können den 2 Meter tiefen Grund sehen!!
P.s. Und betteln hab ich nicht nötig. Wenn Du kannst, lösch bitte mal den anderen Eintrag. 
Danke
LG Niels


----------



## nielsbartels (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Nachtrag:
Ups, da hab ich ja was angestoßen. Habe nicht gesehen daß es schon Seite 2 gibt.

Von dem e-Book distanziere ich mich, hab nichts damit zu tun. Habs nur gut gemeint. ;-)

LG
Niels


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Erst posten und dann will ers gelöscht haben. 
Vielleicht künftig besser nachdenken, was man postet 
Löschen macht in diesem Thread wenig Sinn, da dann der Rest des Threads keinen Sinn mehr ergibt.


----------



## karsten. (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Glasklares Wasser im Koiteich  ???*

Hallo Niels 
da hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden !

ich hatte Damit zum Ausdruck gebracht , dass mein Euro jetzt doch besser aufgehoben ist.  

und es war in Wirklichkeit auch kein Bettler
sondern eine hübsche asiatische Geigerin der hiesigen Musikschule.............

Tut mir echt leid  ! welche meinst Du ?





> @ Karsten
> Deine Tips bringens aber auch nicht.



trotzdem schönes WE


----------

